# Humble Indie Bundle games on FreeBSD



## thekeymaker (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been a Gentoo user for about the last 6 years and have decided to come over and test the FreeBSD waters.  So far I am really enjoying my stay! I am currently looking to transition my main desktop over to FreeBSD and felt that I could make that transition quite nicely. 

Q:
The only thing I can't quite find an answer is, is it possible to get the Humble Indie Bundle games running under FreeBSD?  From what I have read it seems that I might be able to accomplish this using the Linux compatibility later. I was wondering if anyone has had experience running any of the games on FreeBSD or if there is a list of ones people had tried? 

If I have missed a site or post already discussion this matter feel free to point me in the right direction. 

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 19, 2012)

Perhaps you might be interested in this thread on the freebsd-ports mailing list, there is mention of two games as part of the Humble Indie Bundle collection: Aquaria and Lugaru.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 20, 2012)

Please drop the Humble Indie Bundle team a mail that you would buy the bundle if the games ran on FreeBSD.

A user from bsdforen.de already did and at least the HIB team wanted to discuss the possibility of providing FreeBSD packages.

So I guess every mail will increase the possibility...


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm write a letter to *contact(AT)humblebundle.com*
Hope I can pay for that games


----------



## thekeymaker (Nov 20, 2012)

lme@ said:
			
		

> So I guess every mail will increase the possibility...




Sounds good.  I have already bought most of the games, but I will send then an email and ask if they would be willing to make a port of the games.  

Thanks to anyone else who decides to send an email as well.  If I get some free time to try any of the games I will try to post my results.

Also looking forward to maybe getting the steam beta working on FreeBSD as well!

Already a good post started on this topic! Link: Steam for Linux


----------

